# Western Poly Plow



## TheSnowGuy (Nov 4, 2003)

This is my first year into plowing and I am using a 1995 Dodge Ram 1500 short bed 4X4. My contracts are primarily residential, including about 15 driveways in a tight area and a couple of smaller commercial parking lots. I have been looking to buy a plow and have been recommended to buy a Western. I am thinking of buying the Western Standard 7.5' poly blade Ultra Mount. Would this be a wise purchase? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Western makes a nice plow , and that is a good size for yur truck and your needs, it should be good.


----------



## cnypropertysvcs (Sep 9, 2003)

That sonds like a good plow, but how much back dragging will you be doing? Might want to consider a metal blade, or a backdragging edge, or even a plow with some down pressure on it. 

Just my $.02

Bill

Good luck and think SNOW!!!!


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

that truck will handle an 8' blade thats what i run on my 95 ram with no problem.


----------



## TheSnowGuy (Nov 4, 2003)

According to Western, they say that my truck can only handle a standard plow 7.5' (steel or poly blade). I think I might go with the poly 7.5 because it's a little bit more heavier (believe it or not) than the steel, and i'm thinking that might help from the plow tipping. The other benefit is the blade never rusts.


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

i know that the manufactures recommend only 7.5' blades for the ram 1500 but generally the 8' blade is only roughly 50# heaver or so... and i know from experience that a 1500 will carry an 8 footer without a problem thats what i run on mine and i haven't had a problem although i did decide to beef up the front springs a lil bit.


----------



## TheSnowGuy (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm a little weary when putting something on my truck that is not recommended... on the other hand if I beefed up the springs in the front I may not have a problem. What is your take on the poly blade vs. steel?


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

id opt for the 7.5

if you decide later you need bigger put on a set of wings









cardoctor


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

gotta love those wings.............................


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

i personally prefer steel. mainly because if anything breaks on it it can generally be fixed quickly with a trip to a welder. now on the other hand if you brake the moldboard on a poly in the middle of the night that could mean some definite downtime issues while waiting on parts and repair time would be much greater Normally the polys aren't much lighter and actually in quite a few cases are heavier than steel blades. but each has its advantages and disadvantage. its mainly a personal preference issue.


----------

